# Yard Sign Catchbox



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Made entirely from yard signs. The material is corrugated plastic, and it's held together with scotch clear packing tape. Very easy to make, takes 5 signs.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Its waterproof!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

treefork said:


> Its waterproof!


Right on...


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

A good use for those signs at last.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool Jim, recycling at it's best. See you at the tourny.
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great use of scrap material.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow! Makes me wanna go gank all the political signs we have around here. Some yards have several.......I never would as it could get my butt arrested, but it makes me want to...


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

- Just lay four signs down side by side, in a row.
- Run a full length piece of tape down each seam, where the signs butt up to one another. You'll be taping three seams.
- One complete, fold up into a rectangular box, so that the taped seams are on the inside. 
- Now tape the seam where the two end pieces came together.
- Tape the outer seams.
- Take the fifth sign, and cut it to fit the rear of the catchbox.
Tape the outer seams, then the inner seams.
- Use what's left to make the catch lip on the front. Tape the outer, and inner seams.
- Now run a dowel rod, or some type of wire for your backstop cloth. You can punch a smaller hole than the diameter of rod you intend to use. The material will stretch, and hold the hanger securely.
- You can even tape another sign to the top of the opening, making a rain door. Simply hold the other sign against the front of the box, with the seam meeting the seam at the top. Tape the seam with the door hanging down, then fold it back when in use.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

What a great Idea.... Nice Share


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is awesome! I love it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ever since this was posted yard signs in my neighborhood have come up missing. Weird.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Didn't see this post. Good suggestion Jim.

1) Great idea. I like that it is water proof. That it is light. Quick and easy.

Though I don't think the people who are now missing the signs are too happy. Kidding.

I tore apart a couple of card board boxes similar to this idea from all of my errant shots when a newbie. It would last much longer now.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Didn't see this post. Good suggestion Jim.
> 
> 1) Great idea. I like that it is water proof. That it is light. Quick and easy.
> 
> ...


I am fortunate to have a stockpile of these signs from my wife's work. I'm sure if you do some research locally, obtaining a few of these might not be too difficult. Maybe contact your city or county offices, and ask them if they have any they wish to discard. Maybe try asking if you can have their permission to clean up that eye sore of an intersection...free of charge


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Karok01 said:


> Wow! Makes me wanna go gank all the political signs we have around here. Some yards have several.......I never would as it could get my butt arrested, but it makes me want to...


I was thinking the same thing... political signs everywhere, maybe I'll snag some after may 8th, our election day.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

where would you get the signs?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic idea, it's strong, light weight and waterproof too! Great stuff!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Jaxter said:


> where would you get the signs?


Out the front of houses for sale or in the bin of ones that have just been sold.


----------

